# Office Word 2003



## Deathfrommassive (Aug 22, 2010)

Can anyone help me change the spellchecker from UK English to US English? For example my spellchecker changes color to colour


----------



## The Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Tools ----> Language ------> set language----> English (US).

We usually have to do it the other way as it sets to English (US) automatically.


----------



## Deathfrommassive (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you Ace!


----------

